# Garnishing



## justyn (Oct 24, 2002)

I too have ben looking for new Ideas on garnishing my plates.
The other day I tried thin slices of plantains brushed with egg wash and dried out in the oven, very cool. I also did the same with sliced sweet potatoes


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

I once saw a really cool garnish of dried kiwi

It looked like ultra thinly slices of kiwi that were ovendried or dried with one of those machines.

Sort of a stained glass effect.


----------



## justyn (Oct 24, 2002)

thanks chef tigerwoman I am going to try the dried kiwi verry cool


----------

